# Lazy Kates



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im going to get a Lazy Kate & am trying to decide which one. Im curious from those of you that use these, which do you think is the easiest to use. The arched or the straight one, or does it not make any difference? I would prefer the straight one.
Tia


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WISH I had the curved ..it has tension !!! If I am plying 3 , sometimes they can get tangled when one wizz' faster than the others on the upright !!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Miz Mary!
They both have a tension control.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine is like the straight one, it has tension control as well. I've honestly never used the curved kind. But I do love the one I have.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

My dad made me one like this, and I love it:
http://www.nancysknitknacks.com/Lazy-Kate-New-1WR.jpg


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Hercsmama! Im thinking thats the one Im going to get.

PKBoo,
Thats a nice one :thumb: Your dad is a good craftsman!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Mz Mary do you have the Ashford Lazy Kate? If so it is tensioned.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I have both, but only use the curved one and use it untensioned. I like it because it is more compact near my feet where I put it when plying.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I have both arc & upright but use my arc one more. The upright seems to topple on me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Everyone!!

Im going to go with the arched. I can see how toppling could get to be a problem with the vertical one. Thats why I started this thread, to find out the up & down side of each.

Wihh-Your husband is a good craftsman too. :thumb:

I think I know what you meant about the wheels :happy2:. I was doing something like that the other night with my 2 wheels. It was just a bit clumsy to me in the sense I was surrounded by wheels :hysterical:and it was kinda hard to get around them in my little space.

I just got a great idea though. I could drill a couple of holes in my Bumble Bee & turn it into a lazy kate. Like on the HH. I swear this will be my next wheel.









Hmm, maybe I dont need a LK ound:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you, thats a good idea about the no skid padding!
Thats a nice LK. I didnt know there were so many variations of lazy Kates out there. Im glad there is. I love that about knitting/spinning. So many neat little gadgets. :hysterical:

The more I think about it, the arched one is the one to get for now.


----------

